# Spearfishing video 9/29/12



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I called this video 9/29/12 but it is footage from the last couple weeks of diving. Enjoy! :thumbsup: BTW, sorry it's 10min long.
https://vimeo.com/50505749


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

wow..... what wreck? btw the tanks look great and cant wait to try the sheild..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

super cool, how many lion fish did you end up with....? (including those ones that swam back out of the bag) That spot seemed to be covered up with them. are other wrecks have lionfish like that one?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Realtor said:


> super cool, how many lion fish did you end up with....? (including those ones that swam back out of the bag) That spot seemed to be covered up with them. are other wrecks have lionfish like that one?


Jim I only ended up with five to the boat, I know a few more had a bad day. Just about every wreck out there is covered with the little varmints.
BTW that was us that pull up to the dock in the Cape while you were waiting for your friend.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What wreck is that, if you can say? Thanks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Lion fish are everywhere on every spot (public and private) that I have dove. 

About 3 years ago, I never saw one lion fish. So that just goes to show their reproduction rate. They are everywhere now and have no natural predetors.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice video!

My wife and I enjoy diving together. Is that your wife/girlfriend with you?

Here is a technique that I use that you may or may not be interested in.

After shooting an AJ, I push the shaft through and grab the shaft on both sides of the fish's head. I keep my hands close to the head, straddle the fish, and cross my legs. I can then steer the AJ like a motorcycle! 

Yep, I have probably been doing jiu-jitsu and wrestling _*too long*_...but it does give me a lot of leverage...and a free ride!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

flappininthebreeze said:


> What wreck is that, if you can say? Thanks.


The freighter of corse


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great video !


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice shootin.. Still haven't eaten a lionfish, the meat looks nice and white though.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Great video Jeremy. Alyssa is a stone cold killer!! The lion fish jail break is freaking hilarious!!! How do you like the spectra? Looks like it is very anti-tangle. I gotta try some...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I havn't used the spectra yet....Toner did tho, maybe he has some feedback?

With respect to the capt's the wreck will go unnamed.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks. That was fun to watch. Not too long at all with all that action.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

The spectra worked good just put it on last week have'nt had any real big aj to test it out on yet


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> After shooting an AJ, I push the shaft through and grab the shaft on both sides of the fish's head. I keep my hands close to the head, straddle the fish, and cross my legs. I can then steer the AJ like a motorcycle


well I guess you can call the the next one Harley cuz I'm fixin to ride that pig!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> well i guess you can call the the next one harley cuz i'm fixin to ride that pig!


lol!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> After shooting an AJ, I push the shaft through and grab the shaft on both sides of the fish's head. I keep my hands close to the head, straddle the fish, and cross my legs. I can then steer the AJ like a motorcycle!


That works well. Done that quite a few times myself.


----------



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

The AJ ride should take 4 tickets


----------

